# iPad2 bugge pour configurer compte mail



## AnnaO76 (17 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
Nouvelle sur le forum, je viens demander de l'aide...
Depuis que j'ai modifié mon mot de passe sur ma messagerie (MSN), il m'est impossible d'accéder à Mail, Contacts, Calendriers dans les réglages de mon iPad 2.
Si je veux lire mes mails, un message apparait : "impossible de relever le courrier. Le nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe pour "Hotmail" est incorrect". Quand je clique sur Réglages, je reviens à mon écran d'accueil...
Lorsque je synchronise mon iPad, je ne peux pas cocher la synchro pour les mails ni pour les contacts, car "contacts ouverts sur mon iPad"... or je n'ai jamais utilisé les "contacts" sur mon iPad...
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ???
Merci


----------

